
What on Earth? – Getty Images FOTO - daredave
https://foto.gettyimages.com/travel/nature/what-on-earth/?esource=CSM_GI_YDW_AWR_EDT_20180503_DRU_E01V1_NAM_NON_none_251314_enUS_SEG&utm_medium=email&utm_source=eloqua
======
femto
One of the rice paddy pictures has a sister image on WikiCommons. It's by the
same photographer and potentially shot in the same session, as the region in
the getty image is evident in the lower middle section of the wikicommons
image. To my taste, the WikiCommons image is the more amazing looking one.

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Terrace_field_yunnan...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Terrace_field_yunnan_china_denoised.jpg)

[https://foto.gettyimages.com/photos/rice-paddy-fields-in-
sou...](https://foto.gettyimages.com/photos/rice-paddy-fields-in-southern-
china-picture-id86734194-story-large-4b3cfbe2-ffbe-4035-8553-bf0b68d72129.jpg)

In the vein of this article, if you want more amazing pictures, you can do
worse than looking though WikiCommons' Picture of the Year, Picture of the Day
or Featured Pictures.

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_Ye...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_Year)

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_da...](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Picture_of_the_day)

[https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Featured_pictures](https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Commons:Featured_pictures)

